

Show HN: Weighted # of Lies from Each Candidate (Graph) - ZaneClaes
http://liegraph.com/?ref=hn

======
001sky
Without getting into a debate about technical considerations (or politics),
one must consider the threshold:

"There's no sense in being precise when you don't even know what your talking
about"

\-- John Von Neuman[1]

____________

[1] Viz: _"It is the mark of an educated man to look for precision in each
class of things just so far as the nature of the subject admits."_ Von Neuman
more than likely "borrowed" this idea, a notion Aristotle's 2,000 year old
_Ethics_. (Source: NE 1094b24)

